# [Easy Installer] [v 1.0.3] [Lazy/Noob Android Installer]



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

*READ THE ENTIRE POST BEFORE DOING ANYTHING*

*Disclaimer*

I'm not responsible for any problems caused by the use of the installer or by user error and not reading the entire post.

*What is it?*

First of all, the Easy Installer is not in any way related to Gradular's or xcd's installer. Though these tools are great they don't completely install Android for you. The Easy Installer will completely install Novacom and Java (if needed), get the necessary Android files, and run the command to install them. This does everything for you so you don't have to (whether you are just lazy or new to installing Android).

*How to Use (Installer)*

There is a single zip file to download which contains installers for both CM9 and CM10. When you download it, extract it. You must then move the easyinstaller folder to "C:\easyinstaller". You must do that or it won't work. Then Run as Admin the correct easyinstaller_cmx.bat (where x is the version you want installed) and it will start the program. Follow the necessary instructions it gives and it will complete your Android install. It's that easy!

*How to Use (Uninstaller)*

The program is included in the same file as the installer. It is universal for both CM9 and CM10. Follow instructions above for setup but instead Run as Admin easyuninstaller_cmx.bat and it will start the program. Follow the necessary instructions it gives and it will complete your Android uninstall. It's that easy!

*How Easy is It?*

You only have to do a few things to completely install Android. Plug your Touchpad into your computer in USB mode (in webOS or TWRP Android is not supported but might work). Then, when it says to boot to recovery mode, do it and it will then install Android. Pretty easy stuff huh?

*Downloads*

Here is the only download you need. Notice that its possible that the roms will be outdated. I will always try to update the Easy Installer with the latest versions of Android. The download is large because it gets you *ALL* the files needed to install Android.

Download Zip File Here (Mega) v 1.0.3

Download Zip File Here (Google Drive) v 1.0.3

*Bugs/Issues*

If you find any bugs are have any issues with the program I encourage you to post them here as I am entirely open to making Easy Installer the best experience.

*Changelog*

v 1.0.0 - Initial Release
v 1.0.1 - Renamed gapps files so they install thanks RolandDeschain79
v 1.0.2 - Renamed CM9 for compatibility, added Uninstaller, fixed fatal coding error
v 1.0.3 - Fixed coding errors thanks hperry and basshead73, added Google Drive link

*Next Release Improvements/Fixes*


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow another automated installer! Looks very interesting I will test it out and let you know how it goes. Its a rather large download @ 422mb but it includes CM9/Cm10, so that's a bonus.

Edit: Just having a look at the included files now and I notice CM9 and your gapps files do not begin with update-xxx. This could be problematic for installing CM9 and the CM10 gapps.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Wow another automated installer! Looks very interesting I will test it out and let you know how it goes. Its a rather large download @ 422mb but it includes CM9/Cm10, so that's a bonus.
> 
> Edit: Just having a look at the included files now and I notice CM9 and your gapps files do not begin with update-xxx. This could be problematic for installing CM9 and the CM10 gapps.


Thanks for the tip also can I ask you how you edit thread title?

Note I have updated zip with latest version of CM9 and correctly named gapps (hopefully). Testers needed.

EDIT:

Added a 7-zip version to download shaves off about 20 Mb if your really pressed for bandwidth.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Remolten said:


> Thanks for the tip also can I ask you how you edit thread title?
> 
> Note I have updated zip with latest version of CM9 and correctly named gapps (hopefully). Testers needed.
> 
> ...


Np I will test it out now for you now, I'll let you know how it goes. One other suggestions would be to include an uninstaller or you could ask Gradular if you could use his. To edit the threads title first choose "edit" then "use full editor".

Edit: I've done my first test run installing CM10. It installed and ran fine but the gapps didn't install, just rename the files and it should be fine. Nice work!


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Np I will test it out now for you now, I'll let you know how it goes. One other suggestions would be to include an uninstaller or you could ask Gradular if you could use his. To edit the threads title first choose "edit" then "use full editor".
> 
> Edit: I've done my first test run installing CM10. It installed and ran fine but the gapps didn't install, just rename the files and it should be fine. Nice work!


I tested the CM9 version at initial launch and it worked without renaming to update however I will do that next. I've added 1.0.1 to the OP and I will create an uninstaller which will be uploaded soon (probably tomorrow morning).

Also we need more people to test everyone try it out it works!


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

I've added 1.0.2 which now has an Uninstaller, fixed one of my coding errors, and made sure that all the files provided would install. All files updated to latest version.


----------



## blipvert (Feb 22, 2013)

do i move the "easyinstaller 1.0.1" folder into a folder named "C:\easyinstaller", or just the contents of "easyinstaller 1.0.1"?

the first line in the command window is "the system cannot find the path specified" is that related?


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

blipvert said:


> do i move the "easyinstaller 1.0.1" folder into a folder named "C:\easyinstaller", or just the contents of "easyinstaller 1.0.1"?
> 
> the first line in the command window is "the system cannot find the path specified" is that related?


FYI Updated with 1.0.2 but move the folder not just the contents (so there should be a folder under C: named easyinstaller).


----------



## Thomaskong (Feb 23, 2013)

Now we will install Android. You will see the standard hp
logo then it will be replaced by two linux penguins and lots
of scrolling text. Don't worry just watch and wait for your
Touchpad to reboot to moboot. When it turns on again use
the Volume keys to navigate moboot and the Center button to
select an OS or recovery.

Press a key when you're ready to install Android.
系統找不到指定的檔案。

Thanks for using the HP Touchpad Easy Installer!
Have a good day!
 (Can you help me to fix it, Thanks)


----------



## Mpgrimm2 (Dec 6, 2012)

I went to download to have a look at the file and I have no option to download it without installing Chrome. I don't want chrome. Chrome is buggy on my androids.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Mpgrimm2 said:


> I went to download to have a look at the file and I have no option to download it without installing Chrome. I don't want chrome. Chrome is buggy on my androids.


What browser are you using? You know you have to be on a PC to use it.

I will try to post another download link this weekend but it could be a while as upload speeds at home are slow.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Thomaskong said:


> Now we will install Android. You will see the standard hp
> logo then it will be replaced by two linux penguins and lots
> of scrolling text. Don't worry just watch and wait for your
> Touchpad to reboot to moboot. When it turns on again use
> ...


I'm sorry I can't read whatever that Chinese is so please post something in English and for debugging purposes post the whole output of my batch file.


----------



## hperry (Feb 24, 2013)

cm10 installer script has typos. too many quotes in a few of the copy commands.


----------



## basshead73 (Feb 25, 2013)

I keep getting a 'failed to connect to server' message when it tries to run the novacom bit near the end.. Here's what popped up in the command prompt:

*Welcome to the HP Touchpad Easy Installer!*

*Please connect the Touchpad to your computer with your*
*usb cord while in webOS (or TWRP if you have it).*

*When done press a key.*

*Okay now, specify what the port your Touchpad is connected*
*on (i.e. probably something like "E:" or "F:").*
*E*

*Now we will install the latest version of Java.*
*If you already Java Version 7 Update 13 installed*
*simply CANCEL (close causes issues) the program*
*when it opens.*

*Press install when the program opens to install novacom drivers.*

*If you've installed Android before, you will have these already.*
*Then simply close the program when it opens.*

*A subdirectory or file E\cminstall already exists.*
*C:\easyinstaller\resources\moboot_038-tenderloin.zip*
*1 File(s) copied*
*C:\easyinstaller\resources\ACMEInstaller3*
*1 File(s) copied*
*C:\easyinstaller\resources\update-cm-10-20121216-tenderloin.zip*
*1 File(s) copied*
*C:\easyinstaller\resources\update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip*
*1 File(s) copied*
*C:\easyinstaller\resources\update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip*
*1 File(s) copied*

*Now please reboot to webOS recovery by holding Power + Home*
*until your Touchpad appears to turn off. Then hold down the*
*Volume Up key until your Touchpad turns on and you see a big*
*white USB symbol.*

*When it is ready press a key.*

*Now we will install Android. You will see the standard hp*
*logo then it will be replaced by two linux penguins and lots*
*of scrolling text. Don't worry just watch and wait for your*
*Touchpad to reboot to moboot. When it turns on again use*
*the Volume keys to navigate moboot and the Center button to*
*select an OS or recovery.*

*Press a key when you're ready to install Android.*
*failed to connect to server*

*Thanks for using the HP Touchpad Easy Installer!*
*Have a good day!*

I tried to modify the batch file in the terminal folder because when it ran it said that jawaw wasn't a valid string or something like that.. I think the 'w' is screwing it up nd I can't seem to save my edited version of this file. HELP!! I think I'm so close!!



hperry said:


> cm10 installer script has typos. too many quotes in a few of the copy commands.


I found that too.. I was able to take 2 sets of quotes out and it seemed to get a little further than it had


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

hperry said:


> I keep getting a 'failed to connect to server' message when it tries to run the novacom bit near the end.. Here's what popped up in the command prompt:
> 
> *Press a key when you're ready to install Android.*
> *failed to connect to server*
> ...


This is not a problem with this program but rather with Novacom drivers.

Please uninstall and then reinstall using the provided program.

Added v 1.0.3
Fixed coding errors thanks hperry and basshead73

Also added mediafire link for non-chrome users.


----------



## alanmoore (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey! This is my first post ever at the Rootzwiki forums. Remolten, you said this installer is for noobs, so please, be patient with be 'cause I'm an absolute beginner!! ;-)

I'm planning on using you installer to get cm10 into my touchpad, but let me ask a few basic questions first.

1) Will I lose my webOS? If not, how much disk space is used by the Android installation? I only got a 16 GB touchpad.
2) Does everything in the touchpad (camera, sound, etc.) works out of the box with cm10 or are there any remaning critical problems I should be aware of?
3) Is this the official cm10? If so, given that it's still not the final stable version, will I be able to update the cm10 system to later versions using your script, and how?

Thank you so much. 

Alan


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

alanmoore said:


> Hey! This is my first post ever at the Rootzwiki forums. Remolten, you said this installer is for noobs, so please, be patient with be 'cause I'm an absolute beginner!! ;-)
> 
> I'm planning on using you installer to get cm10 into my touchpad, but let me ask a few basic questions first.
> 
> ...


#1. No

#2. If you like to use Chrome, you should stick with CM9

#3. No, you should use cwm6 after this to install any later versions of CM10. If you do not know how to do this, you should learn before getting into this.

You might want to have a look at this video 



 and try reading this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38577-recovery-jcsullins-touchpad-cwm6-v6019-2012-12-15-edit-1-31-13/


----------



## basshead73 (Feb 25, 2013)

I got further this time! I see the 2 penguins and all the scrolling, but it never rebooted.. last line on the TPs screen says "Power off when ready" so I powered it off and nothing.. it just booted up to webOS.. I ran the CM9 script.. so I tried reinstalling it but ran into novacom errors again, so I uninstalled that and ran the CM10 installer this time... I got to the same spot, "Power off when ready" I'm afraid to try powering it off again.. maybe, hope against hope, you'll respond with a solution before too much longer! What am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance!!

Edit I'm gonna wait til right before I head to bed before rebooting it.. maybe its still doing something in there and Im just being impatient..

EDIT; I couldn't wait.. restarted the pad and same thing.. it booted to webOS









Edit- 
i figured it out... none of the installation files needed were installed on the tp.. got it now


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

basshead73 said:


> I got further this time! I see the 2 penguins and all the scrolling, but it never rebooted.. last line on the TPs screen says "Power off when ready" so I powered it off and nothing.. it just booted up to webOS.. I ran the CM9 script.. so I tried reinstalling it but ran into novacom errors again, so I uninstalled that and ran the CM10 installer this time... I got to the same spot, "Power off when ready" I'm afraid to try powering it off again.. maybe, hope against hope, you'll respond with a solution before too much longer! What am I doing wrong? Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Edit I'm gonna wait til right before I head to bed before rebooting it.. maybe its still doing something in there and Im just being impatient..
> 
> ...


I have never seen an instance where ACMEInstaller doesn't reboot itself.

Would you mind explaining what you did to fix the problem and what you think caused it?

Will add version with latest nightly in about 5 hrs.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Updated with latest nightly 2/24.


----------



## alanmoore (Feb 25, 2013)

nevertells said:


> #1. No
> 
> #2. If you like to use Chrome, you should stick with CM9
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll follow your advice and keep reading before trying anything.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

alanmoore said:


> Thanks, I'll follow your advice and keep reading before trying anything.


For you, I would recommend CM9 unless you are willing for a bit of unstability in CM10.


----------



## basshead73 (Feb 25, 2013)

Remolten said:


> I have never seen an instance where ACMEInstaller doesn't reboot itself.
> 
> Would you mind explaining what you did to fix the problem and what you think caused it?
> 
> Will add version with latest nightly in about 5 hrs.


I kinda cheated on you.. I looked at another installer on this forum to see if there was anything I was missing.. turns out that cminstaller, the apps and android cm9 weren't copied to my touchpad.. so I DL'd those files from that installers instructions, and ran that other installer and it worked.. other than Gmail not working on cm9, everything seems to be working


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

basshead73 said:


> I kinda cheated on you.. I looked at another installer on this forum to see if there was anything I was missing.. turns out that cminstaller, the apps and android cm9 weren't copied to my touchpad.. so I DL'd those files from that installers instructions, and ran that other installer and it worked.. other than Gmail not working on cm9, everything seems to be working


If you're gonna post feedback make sure it is about my installer not other methods.


----------



## basshead73 (Feb 25, 2013)

OK... your installer didn't install cminstaller, cm9, and the apps needed.. right before it told me to power off it said cminstaller not installed


----------



## androidbeginner (Mar 10, 2013)

I tried installing CM9 using the Easy Installer, but it wouldn't get to the last part with the penguins. It just said can't find the file specified. What am I doing wrong?

Welcome to the HP Touchpad Easy Installer!

Please connect the Touchpad to your computer with your
usb cord while in webOS (or TWRP if you have it).

When done press a key.

Okay now, specify what the port your Touchpad is connected
on (i.e. probably something like "E:" or "F:").
F:

Now we will install the latest version of Java.
If you already Java Version 7 Update 13 installed
simply CANCEL (close causes issues) the program
when it opens.
The system cannot find the path specified.

Press install when the program opens to install novacom drivers.

If you've installed Android before, you will have these already.
Then simply close the program when it opens.
The system cannot find the path specified.

File not found - moboot_038-tenderloin.zip
0 File(s) copied
File not found - ACMEInstaller3
0 File(s) copied
File not found - update-cm-10-20121216-tenderloin.zip
0 File(s) copied
File not found - update-gapps-jb-20121011-signed.zip
0 File(s) copied
File not found - update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215.zip
0 File(s) copied

Now please reboot to webOS recovery by holding Power + Home
until your Touchpad appears to turn off. Then hold down the
Volume Up key until your Touchpad turns on and you see a big
white USB symbol.

When it is ready press a key.

Now we will install Android. You will see the standard hp
logo then it will be replaced by two linux penguins and lots
of scrolling text. Don't worry just watch and wait for your
Touchpad to reboot to moboot. When it turns on again use
the Volume keys to navigate moboot and the Center button to
select an OS or recovery.

Press a key when you're ready to install Android.
*The system cannot find the file specified.*

Thanks for using the HP Touchpad Easy Installer!
Have a good day!


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

You must place the unzipped folder under "C\easyinstaller" for it to work properly. Otherwise you will get that error.


----------



## androidbeginner (Mar 10, 2013)

Remolten said:


> You must place the unzipped folder under "C\easyinstaller" for it to work properly. Otherwise you will get that error.


I think I have it under C:\easyinstaller. When I type in C:\easyinstaller into the command prompt in Vista the file shows up. Where is my mistake?


----------



## rcs914 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, what happened to this? Both of the zip download locations are defunct.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

rcs914 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what happened to this? Both of the zip download locations are defunct.


Yes, but if there is still a demand for this I will update it.


----------



## divyagg (Apr 17, 2013)

Can you please update the links, i want to use your installer to get android on my touchpad


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

divyagg said:


> Can you please update the links, i want to use your installer to get android on my touchpad


I will update tomorrow and links will be up by nighttime.


----------



## divyagg (Apr 17, 2013)

Are the links already up? i cant access the files using the links mentioned in the first post on this topic


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

I will be gone for a while so update won't come until about Monday. Sorry for the issue hopefully you can wait.


----------



## divyagg (Apr 17, 2013)

Nop, do let me know when you update the links...


----------



## craigp (Apr 23, 2013)

Please let me know when the links are back up. I got a TouchPad from a buddy and Google play app wont even open. It tries to but then closes right away. Android version is 4.0.4.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

If you keep posting the same problem in different threads you'll never get straight answers. Stick to the one you started with.


----------



## divyagg (Apr 17, 2013)

Any idea when you could get the links up for me to download your easy installer?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

divyagg said:


> Any idea when you could get the links up for me to download your easy installer?


Sorry dude, you are worse than my kids on a trip. ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET!

When he is ready to post the links he'll post them.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

craigp said:


> Sorry dude, you are worse than my kids on a trip. ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET!
> 
> When he is ready to post the links he'll post them.


ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET! ARE WE THERE YET! Oh right here we are







 Maybe my estimation was off by a bit perhaps you get testy after every 500-1000 posts

Allow me to point out that we have several great automated installers. Why not try one of the others while Remolten is occupied. 
*(Optional) Automated Installers/Uninstallers/Toolkits [Threads]:*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-There are now three great threads that can make your Android experience effortless.[/background]
Touchpad Toolkit - Android automated installer
[Easy Installer] [v 1.0.3] [Lazy/Noob Android Installer]
All the TouchPad PC files in a few simple clicks!

In addition Nevertells has some great posts about upgrading and installing:
*Nevertells Advice for Installing CyanogenMod the Old Fashioned Way:*

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*Nevertells upgrade advice for installing CM10 over CM9 here:*[/background]

If you don't mind doing a little reading you could always have a look at my thread here too








*How to install jcsullins CM10 Unofficial Builds with Sound, Camera & Microphone!*


----------



## DoctorChops (May 27, 2013)

I may just be stating the obvious here, but just in case..
The 1.0.3 links are both dead .

Finally decided to get Android on my TP and figured since somebody took the time to go through the trouble to do the heavy lifting for me, I may as well take advantage of it and save myself some time . Looks like there're a few other good installers RolandDeschan79 posted so I'll just go that route, but I figured I'd give a headsup on the links.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry I've abandoned this and pretty much the Touchpad in general.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Remolten said:


> Sorry I've abandoned this and pretty much the Touchpad in general.


Since that's the case, why don't you ask the moderator to lock this thread that way people won't try to use it anymore. Sorry to see you're moving on, your efforts were really appreciated.


----------



## FreeDooM (Jul 18, 2013)

i tried to download files, but 2 download links not available.
where is working links with files?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Remolten said:


> Sorry I've abandoned this and pretty much the Touchpad in general.


Sorry to hear your abandoning the project, your easy noob installer will be missed and your past efforts were appreciated. Do you think you could leave the links active? People would still like to use this even if you no longer wish to support it. I will have to remove it from my CM10 OP if the links are dead for good


----------

